# Dallas Mavs Links



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Player Profiles*

Tariq Abdul Wahad 

Travis Best 

Shawn Bradley 

Marquis Daniels
2003 Marquis Daniels rookie profile 
Sports Illustrated Marquis Daniels Player Page 

Erick Dampier 

Michael Finley 
Michael Finley's last 5 games and news concerning him 

Devin Harris 

Josh Howard 
DraftNets rookie profile for Josh Howard 
2003 Josh Howard rookie profile 

Dirk Nowitzki
Dirks last 5 games and news about him 
Up to date site with photos, stats and a great indepth bio 
Sports Illustrated Dirk Player Page

Pavel Podkolzine 
Draft profile for Pavel Podkolzine 

Jerry Stackhouse 

Jon Stefansson 

Scott Williams 

Evan Eschmeyer 

Dan Dickau 

Alan Henderson 

Jason Terry


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Team Links*

Here are some Dallas Mavericks links.

NBA 

ESPN 

Dallas Morning News 

CBS SportsLine 

CNN SI 

MSNBC 

FOX Sports 

USA TODAY 

Yahoo Sports 

Star-Telegram 

The Sports Network 

NBAwire 

wallpaper 

Dallas Basketball


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome Dirk site

Dirk


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

best mavs site on the web


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> best mavs site on the web


Haha, I was just looking at that!


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

that site is so dope man. She updates it like once a day.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

Dallas Wallpapers @ Walls-Cave.com


----------



## Your Dallas Mavericks (Feb 24, 2005)

I would like to discuss with the moderators about having my site Your Dallas Mavericks being listed in the Useful Links. I think we could do some cross-sharing and trading between our groups. I would like you all to become an affiliate of Your Dallas Mavericks as well.

You all know how to get a hold of me LOL!

Take Care,
MavsRandy aka Your Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Your Dallas Mavericks said:


> I would like to discuss with the moderators about having my site Your Dallas Mavericks being listed in the Useful Links. I think we could do some cross-sharing and trading between our groups. I would like you all to become an affiliate of Your Dallas Mavericks as well.
> 
> You all know how to get a hold of me LOL!
> 
> ...


I'll talk to Theo and the administrators about it.


----------



## Your Dallas Mavericks (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Dre...


----------

